# Front Bumper, Rear Spoiler, Suggestions?



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

At first I wasn't feeling that bumper, but with a matching color bowtie I feel like the front end would be a little more balanced, maybe even if there were fogs or led's in those black holes 

Different looking cruze for sure though! It's nice to have something original to look at once in a while.


----------



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

The hood isn't bad but the bumper is just awful. It just my opinion but it looks oversized for the car. Looks like it may be the beginning of a wide body project.


----------



## rmleloup (Mar 13, 2014)

Any suggestions on alternate merging of tech, etc? Sure it does look a tad wide on that, but was looking to maybe see if the avenger front was just the right fit. I don't want to go huge, but still keep it mostly cruze.


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't think he could have picked a worse bumper to try and graft onto a Cruze. That is uglier than a butchers dog.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bumper would be nice for cooling of the brakes but horrible for CAI in wet climates and auto car washes.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Looks like a Lexus GS F sport front bumper, funky to say the least and definitely not feeling the hood, to each their own.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Maybe on a BGM or darker color Cruze the hood would pass. The painted areas around the mesh openings kinda ruins it and should have been painted black as well.


*Ninja edits* Nah that didn't make it better either ...


----------



## rmleloup (Mar 13, 2014)

What other bumpers would anyone else suggest? (Looking for optimal airflow, smooth car washes without damaging anything, etc). But still have a mean ish look as I don't know what to do in this sense.


----------

